# Apple's Ipad Vs. Nettop



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 1, 2010)

Please give ur comments...
which one is better to choose ...
as only few people knew about i t 

Thus, they have right to know more through u ..

So,please help those...


----------



## Dreko (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer Apple Ipad though,Apple products rock !!!


----------



## girish.g (Apr 6, 2010)

nettop, more flexibility in software and upgrade and stuff


----------



## dd_wingrider (Apr 7, 2010)

It depends on your need, if you need something for casual browsing, games n stuff, nothing can beat iPad. For all other things nettop should do. 

Also you might want to wait for HP Slate , that is some amazing piece of hardware.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

dd_wingrider said:


> It depends on your need, if you need something for casual browsing, games n stuff, nothing can beat iPad. For all other things nettop should do.



rightly said...........


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

pls post ur opinions guys..........


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2010)

both are completely different products. Even if you have an apple ipad, you still a fully functional PC or laptop. and if you have a laptop or desktop, better get ipad instead of nettop.


----------



## krates (Jun 13, 2010)

lol both are different stuff... Ipad for the win anytime ..


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 30, 2010)

I loooove my iPad a lot more than i love my netbook.
Web surfing and games are fun but you should know than you can't do any work such as making documents on it and any software on the app store is sure to run on the iPad while its not the same for nettops/netbooks.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 15, 2010)

What's Nettop?


----------

